# NS ECCINTRIC 29 INCH FULL CUSTOM BUILD



## Christian Weeks (2 mo ago)

2021 NS Eccintric 
Cane Creek Helmmk2 Fork
Thomson 35MM Bar and Stem 
DT Swiss EX 1700 Wheelset 29 inch
TRP Quadiem Brakes 
TRP 12 speed Drivetrain 
Praxis Carbon Cranks 
Schwalbe Tires 
Tannus Rear tire Insert 
$4000


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Looks great. I really enjoyed my NS chrom-mo eccentric and probably would have kept it if a 29x2.6” tire would have fit better.


----------



## Christian Weeks (2 mo ago)

I love it just have to many bikes at the moment and need some more garage space


----------



## Christian Weeks (2 mo ago)

Joe Handlebar said:


> Very nice.


You need it man


----------



## Christian Weeks (2 mo ago)

noosa2 said:


> Looks great. I really enjoyed my NS chrom-mo eccentric and probably would have kept it if a 29x2.6” tire would have fit better.


You need it man


----------

